

Google != Evil - p4bl0
http://h.ackack.net/google-evil.html

======
rudiger
The title is _Google != Evil_. Kind of a big difference.

~~~
p4bl0
Oh! That's what I entered in the text field, I'm sure of that because I
copy/pasted the title from the article... Strangely the '!' seems to have
disappered :-/. EDIT: I put it back.

~~~
rudiger
Hehe, I think the exclamation marks are removed to prevent posts from being
too "sensational".

